# PetalPixel: How CPS Saved the Day and My Photo Job



## canonnews (Mar 6, 2018)

```
<p>It’s too easy to get caught up with the latest breathless release from various manufacturers, not to mention the ever present race to compare specification sheets.  In those times, we tend to forget the intangibles that make Canon great at doing what they do.</p>
<p>This a great article from Dave Reid on how CPS went the extra mile when his 1DX Mark II faulted out during an event.</p>
<p>Great respect goes to CPS Australia on going the extra mile (or in this case an hour away) for a CPS member in time of need.</p>
<p>As David shares;</p>
<blockquote><p>I opened up the box to find a new 1D X Mark II all ready to use from Canon Professional Services… only 1.5 hours after calling to troubleshoot the issue. Colin had organized an express courier to deliver the camera to the racetrack — you could just imagine the shock on my face. Service like this just doesn’t happen anymore.</p>
<p>It’s one thing to have a supportive customer service to liaise with the professional shooters, but to go out of their way like this is next level, and it is great to see that there still is some good old-fashioned customer service out there.</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="https://petapixel.com/2018/03/02/camera-one-hour-cps-saved-day-photo-job/">Read the entire article here… </a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## NancyP (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes, this kind of service is absolutely essential for professionals, much more so than minimal differences in technical specification.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 6, 2018)

and this is why you never see a wedding photographer with just one body...

1.5 hours response time is phenomenal. There is a lot of luck involved in getting the body that fast, but without a company that cares, it is impossible.

Kudos Canon.... ya done good!


----------



## cayenne (Mar 6, 2018)

I've been contemplating signing up for CPS...I more than have the lenses/equipment for the upper levels.

I have a big shoot coming up first weekend of May.

I think I need my 5D3 looked at....at times, using back button focus (this happened with default focus settings too)...the selected focal point doesn't beep or flash red....and I'm finding often I'm missing focus. 

But it is not consistent....and I can go from beep to no beep in same lighting with same target at times...

I'm wondering if it would be worth sending the body in with my main lenses, the 24-70 2.8 II, and the 70-200 2.8 II....and letting them look them over and see if anything needs adjusting, tuning..cleaning....etc.

Just looking for info and advice from folks that have used CPS...I'm not quite sure what all is offered by them, and what turnaround time is....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## ecqns (Mar 6, 2018)

He wouldn't have had to wait even that hour and a half (which in some situations could be too late) if he had a back up body. Not sure why this is a story.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 6, 2018)

ecqns said:


> He wouldn't have had to wait even that hour and a half (which in some situations could be too late) if he had a back up body. Not sure why this is a story.



Not sure why this is a story? I think you've missed the point. It's about Canon, not the shooter. 

Jack


----------



## magarity (Mar 6, 2018)

ecqns said:


> He wouldn't have had to wait even that hour and a half (which in some situations could be too late) if he had a back up body. Not sure why this is a story.


He had already loaned his backup to a Nikon owner.


----------



## IglooEater (Mar 6, 2018)

ecqns said:


> He wouldn't have had to wait even that hour and a half (which in some situations could be too late) if he had a back up body. Not sure why this is a story.



He did have a backup body. He just didn’t have physical access to it because he was in the center of the racetrack. (Yes he should have kept it on his person at all times.) He didn’t call CPS for a backup, but rather to see if there was some way to get it going at least intermittently and temporarily. Sending another body was 100% Canon’s initiative. It’s their way of saying, “Our product failed on you? No way is that acceptable- we will bring you another as fast as is physically possible.” Seriously, how many companies would do that?


----------



## kaptainkatsu (Mar 6, 2018)

cayenne said:


> I've been contemplating signing up for CPS...I more than have the lenses/equipment for the upper levels.
> 
> I have a big shoot coming up first weekend of May.
> 
> ...



CPS received my camera and lens, cleaned it, checked it over, and shipped it back to me overnight the same day they got it. If I had overnighted my camera, I would have had it back in two days.


----------



## Buck (Mar 7, 2018)

If it weren't for CPS I would have never had a chance to try out a 200-400 4.0- 1.4x on multiple occasions for free


----------



## sdz (Mar 7, 2018)

ecqns said:


> He wouldn't have had to wait even that hour and a half (which in some situations could be too late) if he had a back up body. Not sure why this is a story.



The subject og the story is Canon CPS, not the shooter. The shooter might have had a backup camera that also failed. Canon CPS would have saved his ass then too.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 7, 2018)

kaptainkatsu said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > I've been contemplating signing up for CPS...I more than have the lenses/equipment for the upper levels.
> ...




Thank you for the reply!!
Can you tel me what level of CPS you have for that level of service?

Can you send them the body and 2x lenses?

Thank you in advance,

C


----------

